# Connected to BT Home Hub wireless router but cant get webpages up



## John D2 (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey,

I got a BT Home Hub for a wireless connection, I just saw on the user manual that it requires BT Total Talk and BT Broadband talk, I am using UTV internet which is going through BT, can I still use the home hub?

I can connect to the hub itself but cant get webpages to display.


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Have you connected to the hub properly, using the security encryption keys?


----------



## John D2 (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey scotty, thanks for replying.

I'm not too sure to be honest..I don't think I have, I think I just enter the code from the back of the hub, I didn't see anywhere else to enter anything?

Thanks again, really hoping to get wireless setup


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Im not too familiar with the hub but I know the keys are on the back.

Can you take me through the steps you did to get where you are.


----------



## John D2 (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey Scotty,

No problem, thanks.

I setup the hub from the setup guide, swapped the phone line to the hub from my normal adsl modem and turned on power.

The lights were showing like they should so I followed the install CD, installed all programs needed and it found the router and asked for the key from the back, entered that and it said it was connected.

I was able to access the hub but when I tried a webpage, it was saying there was a problem with the connection and it showed the page from the hub, not a normal windows IE page.

Not too sure what else could be wrong.

Thanks again Scotty,
John


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Hmmmm sounds like you have done everything correct.

UTV internet is that an ISP ive not heard of them.

It can be possible that the home hub sets up its configurations settings to match a BT line, and the settings for UTV could be completely different.


----------



## John D2 (Apr 27, 2007)

Ah ok, not sure what I can do really.

Yeah its an ISP for Northern Ireland, think its just a reseller for BT.

Thanks again


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

So it's part of the BT package you purchase then?

Your best bet would be to drop BT an email or a techie call.


----------

